# Was bringt euch zum weinen?



## Seph018 (28. Juni 2010)

In Anlehnung an den "Was bringt euch zum lachen"-Thread, wollte ich mal diesen hier aufmachen. Dort gab es glaube ich das Video hier: Hier klicken Und naja, bei mir fließen 2-3 Tränen :/ Das war das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten, dass ich heulen musste. Und das bei Katzen, was ziemlich fraglich ist. Nunja, habt ihr irgendwelche Geschichte, Bilder oder Videos die euch die Tränen in die Augen schießen lassen? Wenn es euch nicht zu persönlich ist :<


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Tja traurig, aber weltweit sterben jedentag Millionen Tiere, da fang ich nicht an zu flennen wenn ich mal ne tote Katze sehe...

Was mich eher zum Weinen bringt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HZ2h5LkY7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum du das wissen willst.....aber naja....ich habe vorher aber eine Frage: gehen auch Momente in Spielen oder ähnliches?


----------



## Seph018 (28. Juni 2010)

Warum ich das wissen will. Gute Frage, wahrscheinlich weil ich so selten weine. Ich dachte ich hole das mal ein wenig nach, und ja, das ist seltsam. Und es ist vollkommen egal, wo das herkommt, aber zeig mir jetzt bloß nicht, wie Aerith stirbt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja traurig, aber weltweit sterben jedentag Millionen Tiere, da fang ich nicht an zu flennen wenn ich mal ne tote Katze sehe...



Dieses "totschlag-Argument" ist sowas von scheiße-dumm und unsinnig.
Wenn man bei Filmen weinen muss, dann meckert auch keiner. (Zumindest nicht mit diesem dummen "Argument")

Bei dem Video mit den Katzen spielt die Musik eine große Rolle und insgesamt ist das Video irreführend,
da die Katze nach ihrem Instinkt handelt und nicht, wie viele annehmen, weil sie ihren "Freund" verloren hat.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Warum ich das wissen will. Gute Frage, wahrscheinlich weil ich so selten weine. Ich dachte ich hole das mal ein wenig nach, und ja, das ist seltsam. Und es ist vollkommen egal, wo das herkommt, aber zeig mir jetzt bloß nicht, wie Aerith stirbt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfjHSLrMLWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hm? Was? Achso... nicht zeigen... ja... äh... :S

Was bringt mich zum weinen? Wenn ein wahrlich lieb gewonnener Mensch stirbt...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juni 2010)

Also gut:
Einmal wäre da der letzte Kampf in Mother 3 (eigentlich das gesamte Spiel, aber dieser Moment besonders....)

Dann gabs noch diese Geschichte von dem Jungen, dessen Ziel es war um die ganze Welt zu reisen, er aber noch bevor er anfangen konnte starb. Das ist aber nicht was mich zum weinen gebracht hat, sondern die Tatsache, das Leute auf der ganzen Welt dann Fotos von ihnen mit einem Bild des Jungen an die Eltern geschickt haben (gibt glaube ich sogar eine Seite, auf der man die alle sehen kann), um seinen Traum zu erfüllen....unglaublich, das es Menschen gibt, die soviel Mitgefühl zeigen....


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum du das wissen willst...[...]


Es gibt Fremdschämen, Fremdfreuen, Fremdprotzen. Warum also nicht auch Fremdheulen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt Fremdschämen, Fremdfreuen, Fremdprotzen. Warum also nicht auch Fremdheulen?



Erinnert mich an den Spruch "Geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid und geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude."


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den Spruch "Geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid und geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude."


Ja, wenn im eigenen Leben nix los, schaut man auf das von anderen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ein Mann, ich weine nicht.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann, ich weine nicht.



Mit dieser Aussage outest du dich als kein wahrer Mann.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann, ich weine nicht.



Deine ist doch nach innen gewachsen *g*


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussauge outest du dich als kein wahrer Mann.



Eher als möchtegern-harter-kiddie-beutel.

PS: Männer weinen ca. ein mal pro Monat.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Eher als möchtegern-harter-kiddie-beutel.
> 
> PS: Männer weinen ca. ein mal pro Monat.


Niemals, wieso sind Quoten so grausam.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> PS: Männer weinen ca. ein mal pro Monat.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.



*wein* Abba hat sich aufgelöst
*wein* Die Mauer ist gefallen...
*wein* Merkel ist Bundeskanzler
*wein* die Engländer haben verloren
*wein* Ich hatte gestern gb. xD


----------



## Asayur (28. Juni 2010)

Nein, er meint was anders, das regelmässig einmal im Monat wiederkehrt *gg*


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

@Berserkerkitten

Das ist doch das Bild von Leo von dem neuesten VG-Cats comic ^^

Zum Thema: Bei Forest Gump habe ich geheult und bei der Buchreihe "Die Zwerge"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Brokebackmountain war auch ziemlich traurig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.




+-


*



Frauen weinen vier Mal so oft wie Männer

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Männer geben sich oft unnahbar, emotionslos, cool. Doch auch sie weinen manchmal - bis zu 17 Mal im Jahr. Das ist aber nichts gegen die Quote der Frauen. Sie liegt bei 64 Mal heulen.
> 
> 
> Außen hart und innen ganz weich: Auch Männer weinen - und zwar bis zu 17 Mal im Jahr. Darauf haben Augenärzte der Deutschen Ophthalmologischen Gesellschaft (DOG) in München hingewiesen. Beim Weinen sind die Frauen aber nicht zu schlagen: Bei ihnen fließen die Tränen bis zu 64 Mal im Jahr und damit bis zu vier Mal so oft wie beim "starken Geschlecht".


 

http://www.n24.de/ne...em_5518814.html


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

@Paladin: Leo rockt halt. ^^

@Bloodletting: Danke für die Quellenangabe. Finde ich trotzdem schwer zu glauben. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in diesem Jahr mal wegen irgendwem oder irgendwas geweint zu haben. Oder im letzten. Und das sage ich völlig wertungsfrei und leidenschaftslos und nicht, weil es irgendwie "cool" ist.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Bloodletting: Danke für die Quellenangabe. Finde ich trotzdem schwer zu glauben. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in diesem Jahr mal wegen irgendwem oder irgendwas geweint zu haben. Oder im letzten. Und das sage ich völlig wertungsfrei und leidenschaftslos und nicht, weil es irgendwie "cool" ist.



Ist ja auch nur der Durchschnitt. Du bist halt die Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Bloodletting: Danke für die Quellenangabe. Finde ich trotzdem schwer zu glauben. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in diesem Jahr mal wegen irgendwem oder irgendwas geweint zu haben. Oder im letzten. Und das sage ich völlig wertungsfrei und leidenschaftslos und nicht, weil es irgendwie "cool" ist.



Same here.
Ich finde die Zahl ist etwas hochgesteckt, ich weiß nichtmehr ob letztes Jahr was war, aber die letzten 12 Monate hab ich nicht geweint.

Aber vielleicht wein ich ja nachts ;D


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht wein ich ja nachts ;D





Damit hast du nicht so ganz unrecht.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Wobei weinen ja gut ist, wäscht das Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

Jeder weint. Ob alleine oder vor anderen.
Keiner kann mir sagen, es gab keinen Moment an dem er am liebsten angefangen hätte zu heulen aber nicht wollte :<.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

@Berserkerkitten: Aeris ownd Leos Eltern in der Vergangenheit. Er wird von Aeris irgendwie immer geownd und sogar ein Facehugger hat Leo fertiggemacht. Aeris rockt ^^

Zum Thema: Es gab Momente wo ich heulen wollte und es einfach unterdrückt hab. Es war schmerzhaft .....

Edit: "the perfect gift" ist mein Lieblingscomic von VG-Cats


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juni 2010)

manche user hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> manche user hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich besser mich, ich versprechs...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich besser mich, ich versprechs...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wobei man sagen muss, dass du mich meist zum lachen bringst. ist alles btw nicht persöhnlich gemeint.


----------



## tschilpi (28. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Ein sehr schöner Film, da läuft jedem eine Träne runter! Basierend auf eine echte Geschichte:

Dem Universitätsprofessor Parker Wilson läuft auf seinem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause an der Bahnstation von Bedridge ein Akita-Welpe zu. Er findet den Besitzer nicht und nimmt den Hund mit nach hause. Hachiko, der Hund, begleitete den Gelehrten morgens zum Bahnhof und erwartete ihn jeden Tag immer und immer wieder um Punkt 17 Uhr. Doch eines Tages stirbt der Musikprofessor während einer Vorlesung an Herzversagen, und Hachiko wartet am Bahnhof vergeblich auf sein Herrchen. 

Hachiko findet ein neues Herrchen (Mrs. Wilson), läuft aber weg zum Bahnhof, der sein neues Zuhause wird. Hier wartet er Tag für Tag auf sein Herrchen. 
Als Mrs. Wilson nach zehn Jahren wieder in die Stadt kommt, um das Grab ihres Gatten zu besuchen, sieht sie Hachiko wie immer am Bahnhof sitzen.
Einige Zeit später stirbt der Hund jedoch, und er trifft ''auf der anderen Seite'' wieder sein Herrchen. 

Dem Hund wurde in Japan ein Denkmal gewidmet. Er gilt heute noch als Inbegriff der Treue.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab vor Jahren mal Abends und alleine diesen Film hier geschaut.
Da hab ich auch etwas getränt, sehr ergreifender und guter Film.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVIBhXu4cOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Hier habe ich um Lord Beckett geweint. Der Typ war für mich der Inbegriff für Loyalität gegenüber dem Gesetz.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXcLybhbChQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage outest du dich als kein wahrer Mann.






Bloodletting schrieb:


> Eher als möchtegern-harter-kiddie-beutel.



/fac... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hatte bis jetzt ein ziemlich unbeschwertes leben ... bis jetzt ist noch niemand gestorben den ich kenne und mein herz wurde auch nie gebrochen oder so. ich kann mich beim besten willen nicht mehr an meine letzte flennerei erinnern aber ich weiss das ich mal geheult habe als mufasa dran glauben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

Einmal war ich doch sehr gerührt, als ich die Bilder vom Mauerfall gesehen habe, mit einem 
Reporter der direkt vor Ort war und in die Kamera geheult hat. Die Bilder der Menschen, die
sich von ihren Fesseln befreit haben, unbeschreiblich. Gott sei Dank auch, da es mich sonst
kaum gegeben hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konsalik bringt mich zum weinen, und damit ist er der Einzige Autor, der das geschafft hat.
Das macht ihn zum besten Autoren, der jeh gelebt hat.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Wer ist noch mal Mufasa? Ich kenne den Namen von irgendwoher. Ich denke dabei an Disney, aber das ist sicher Falsch.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juni 2010)

Also. Ich bin eine Frau. Und bei manchen Dingen ziemlich nah am Wasser gebaut.

Bei Forrest Gump hab ich ein kleines bisschen geweint, bei den letzten Glühwürmchen schon ein bisschen mehr. Der Film, bei dem ich aber am meisten geweint habe und ab ungefähr der Hälfte des Films kaum noch aufhören konnte, war "Beim Leben meiner Schwester". Der war so abartig traurig, dass ich einfach nicht mehr aufhören konnte. Und wo ich am Ende geweint hab, war "Tage oder Stunden", weil das Ende irgendwie nicht so zu erwarten war.

Dafür geht es mir nach solchen Filmen immer besser. Ein Hoch auf die Katharsis.

Ansonsten wein ich kaum. Ändert ja sowieso nichts. Ich bin glaub ich eher jemand, der sich dann ewig im stillen Kämmerlein Gedanken macht und kreist und kreist und kreist und eine Lösung sucht. Wenn ich keine finde, bin ich ein paar Tage niedergeschlagen und dann geht's wieder. Allerdings heul ich eher, wenn ich wütend bin. Vor Zorn fließen mir dann eher mal Tränen, ich werd dann erst zittrig und irgendwann bin ich dann so aggro, dass ich weine. Dann hör ich Aggro-Musik zum Runterkommen und alles is wieder gut xD




The schrieb:


> Wer ist noch mal Mufasa? Ich kenne den Namen von irgendwoher. Ich denke dabei an Disney, aber das ist sicher Falsch.



Nein, du liegst richtig. Mufasa ist Simba's Vater in König der Löwen, der leider stirbt. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich in der Szene immer noch Tränen in den Augen habe. KdL gehört definitiv zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wer ist noch mal Mufasa? Ich kenne den Namen von irgendwoher. Ich denke dabei an Disney, aber das ist sicher Falsch.



richtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

Ich weine häufiger beim "Lachen wie ein Schwachsinniger", als beim "Traurig-Sein".


----------



## Ykon (28. Juni 2010)

Meine Matheklausur ist eine 2 geworden, da kamen mir einfach die Freudentränen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, Klausuren

Letzten Donnerstag war ich der einzige in der Schule der 4 Prüfungen innerhalb von 5 Stunden machen musste. 

Am Ende der 5 Stunden mussten alle die geprüft worden sind antreten. Ich kam zuerst dran:

Herr ********, Sie sind eine Kämpfernatur, Sie haben alle 4 Prüfungen mit Bravour bestanden und sind damit Berechtigt ein Abschlusszeugnis zu kriegen. Besonders Ihre Englisch Prüfung ist defakto (Oder so was) die beste die ich jemals gehört (War Mündlich) habe. Ich Gratuliere Ihnen als erster und würde mich freuen Sie auf der Abschlussfeier Nüchtern zu sehen. 

In meinen Kopf spielte "Eye of the Tiger" und ich begann als ich auf den Nachhauseweg war zu heulen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-7c0U9t9oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die ersten 10 Minuten von Star Trek (2009)... als alles still wird als das Crewmitglied in den Weltraum geblasen wird und vorallendingen am Ende als nur noch Labour of Love läuft und sonst nichts mehr zu hören ist, die Bilder... George Kirk wie er sich opfert, die Kelvin in die Narada hineinsteuert, die Torpedos abwehrt, damit seine gerade gebährende Frau und der Rest der Mannschaft in den Shuttles entkommen kann und dann nur noch der Schrei des Babys, wie sie einen Namen aussuchen und er sagt das er sie liebt... und kurz darauf stirbt ohne je die Chance gehabt zu haben seinen Sohn zu sehen...



> Winona Kirk: "We could name him after your father."
> George Kirk: "Tiberius? Are you kidding me? No, that's the worst. Let's name him after your dad, let's call him Jim."
> Winona: "Jim. OK, Jim it is."
> George: "Sweetheart, can&#65279; you hear me?"
> ...



Vorallendingen, wenn man, wie ich, genau weiß, dass das alles so eigentlich garnicht hätte passieren dürfen, das macht es noch trauriger...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juni 2010)

Ähm...weinen...
Harry Potter 7: Der Tod von Dobby, der Tod von Fred Weasley (das Buch ist raus -> kein Spoiler)
Elfen Lied, sowohl Manga als auch Anime




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXQM9uftXVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Club der toten Dichter bzw. Dead Poet's Society

und diverse andere Gelegenheiten, besonders in Büchern. 
In Spielen vielleicht auch, weiß ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ach ja, Klausuren
> 
> Letzten Donnerstag war ich der einzige in der Schule der 4 Prüfungen innerhalb von 5 Stunden machen musste.
> 
> ...



Gratuliere dir, ich werde auch mein Bestes geben wenn Gesellenprüfungen anstehen, und hoffe ich kann die Prüfer wieder mit
offenem Mund dastehen lassen wie bei der Zwischenprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich an der Nase gekratzt, 7 mal geniest, hatte Tränen in den Augen...

Liebeslieder, die ich mit meiner Ex verbinde, auch wenn ich sie hassen sollte....


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Club der toten Dichter war für mich so was wie eine Komödie. Der Suizid am schluss war der Höhepunkt dieser Komödie. Manche alten Filme sollte man einfach vergessen. Besser sind da die Alien und Predator Filme (Nicht die Cross-over Filme, die sind öde finde ich, obwohl Sie mir zeigen warum Weyland Yutani die Xenos kennt)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Das Video als ich es zum ersten Mal gesehn habe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvjZ6VkLuCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und sonst mein momentanes Leben, läuft einiges scheiße zur Zeit...


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

@Humpelpumpel

What the Fuck?

Edit: Es war schön, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt mit dem "Geschenk"


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> das Buch ist raus -> kein Spoiler



öhm ... doch ^^

selbst wenn das buch vor 30 jahren erschienen wäre und schon 20x verfilmt worden wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

dieser Film brachte mich drei mal zum weinen.und ich hab mich nicht der Tränen geschämt.dieser Film wird erst so intensiv durch seine Filmmusik.die Musik spricht das Schönste und Höchste im Menschen an und passt so sehr zu den Film, in dem es um liebe,Leidenschaft,unendliche Sehnsucht,aber auch Loyalität,Demut und Güte geht...
der Film heisst rendevouz mit Joe Black und ist teilweise Fantasy(Brad Pitt spielt den leibhaftigen Tod,der sich in eine Frau verliebt) und Liebesstory,aber so intensiv gespielt,das man meint sein Herz schlagen zu hören in manchen szenen.unglaublich schön....
hier nur eins von vielen berührenden Stücken aus dem Film:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=II_tWntY9oY 

und das Stück noch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=julOT8OYW2o


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Beim Club der toten Dichter war ich nur platt, als ich den neuerdings mal wieder gesehen und dann bemerkt habe, dass der Suizidheini "Wilson" aus House ist. Aber darum hab ich nicht gleich losgeheult.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2010)

watership down ist auf jeden fall so heul kandidat.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Der Typ ist Wilson? Wenigstens hat er einen besseren Job in der Serie als in diesem Film ^^

Edit: Watership down war doch auch eine Kinderserie auf SRTL ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Typ ist Wilson? Wenigstens hat er einen besseren Job in der Serie als in diesem Film ^^
> 
> Edit: Watership down war doch auch eine Kinderserie auf SRTL ^^



Wilson rockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Serie zu Watership Down hatte leider so überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Original-Film zu tun, der tatsächlich sehr gut, aber für Kinder vielleicht auch ne Spur heavy war. Als ich den mit vier Jahren angeschaut hab, war ich nicht so begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2010)

Als Teenager wenn Beziehungen in die Brüche gingen. Das war dann vermutlich auch schon alles. Naja ausser halt das Übliche als Kind, wenn man nen Unfall hat oder sowas.
Aber seitdem ich erwachsen wurde nix mehr, liegt wohl an meiner Lebenseinstellung. Am Tod find ich nichts Tragisches und auch sonst hat mich nichts zum Weinen gebracht, was ich erlebt hab, weder persönliche Schicksale von Menschen die ich kenne, noch die unglaubliche Armut, die man nur in wirklich armen Ländern sieht. Natürlich nimmt mich sowas auch mit und stimmt mich nachdenklich, aber weinen tu ich halt einfach irgendwie nicht...
Dafür ist meine Freundin ein extrem gefühlsbetonter Mensch. Sie weint wenns ihr nicht so gut geht, wenn sie gestresst ist, wenn ein Film traurig ist, generell halt wenn sie was belastet. Einmal hab ich sogar erlebt, dass sie geweint hat, weil ihr die selbst gemachte Lasagne angebrannt ist o_O Naja, aber so ist das halt mit ihr, dafür schätz ich sie umso mehr, denn so weiss ich immer, woran ich bei ihr bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sie lacht mindestens etwa 100x so oft wie sie weint. Ist halt ein generell von Gefühlen durchzogener Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Mir fällt grad ein, der einzige Film, der mich je so sehr mitgenommen hat, dass ich tatsächlich ein bis zwei Tränchen in den Augen hatte war wohl Schindlers Liste. Und zwar in der Schlussszene als die Fabrikarbeiter sich bei Herrn Schindler bedanken, dass sie dank ihm überlebt haben, er aber völlig gebrochen sagt, dass er mehr hätten tun können, dass er noch viel mehr Leben hätte retten können, dass er all seinen Besitz hätte verkaufen und mit dem Geld mehr Menschen freikaufen können. Das ist für mich wahre Grösse, da der Film ja auf wahren Begebenheiten beruht.


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

Zwiebeln schneiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Typ ist Wilson? Wenigstens hat er einen besseren Job in der Serie als in diesem Film ^^
> 
> Edit: Watership down war doch auch eine Kinderserie auf SRTL ^^


auch, aber *serie != film*


----------



## Littletall (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin eine Frau und kann das Klischee, dass ich ständig am Heulen bin, absolut erfüllen. Ich fang ständig an zu heulen.

Vor allem, wenn ich mich streite, heule ich schnell...das ist die pure emotionale Erpressung, wie ich in einem Buch gelernt habe.

Ansonsten bringen mich Filme total schnell zum Weinen, nur ein wenig Traurigkeit oder Rührung im Fall und mir laufen total die Tränen runter, bei "Stadt der Engel" war das z.B. total schlimm.

Ich hab auch schon über Manga oder Büchern geheult.

Und am meisten heule ich, wenn man die Trauer von jemanden miterlebt, egal obs real oder im Film ist, da muss ich einfach mitweinen.


Ich hab vorhin schon wieder geheult, aber diesmal vor Lachen, habe den Traum-Thread gelesen.


Edit: Nach ein wenig Lesen im Thread..
Den Film "Watership Down" kenne ich auch..ist wirklich kein Kinderfilm sondern ein extrem gesellschaftkritisches Werk.
Da fallen mir übrigens noch andere zu ein wie z.B. "Farm der Tiere" und ich hab mal ein Buch gelesen, da ging es um was ähnliches, nur mit Katzen. Im Titel befand sich "Traumjäger", mehr weiß ich nicht mehr...

Ich würde gern mal die ganzen Romane dazu lesen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Beim Club der toten Dichter war ich nur platt, als ich den neuerdings mal wieder gesehen und dann bemerkt habe, dass der Suizidheini "Wilson" aus House ist. Aber darum hab ich nicht gleich losgeheult.


Den Film haben wir auch gesehen. Jetzt lesen wir das Buch in Englisch. :O

MEIN CAPTAIN, MEIN CAPTAIN!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2010)

Ich kann in manchen Situation auch das typische Frauenklischee bestätigen. Manchmal kann ich mir die eine oder andere Träne einfach nicht verkneifen. 
Wenn ein Haustier oder ein geliebter Mensch stirbt, dann muss ich so gut wie immer weinen, aber das verkneife ich mir auch nicht. Danach geht es mir meistens besser. Als ich mein Abi geschafft hatte und mir bewusst wurde, dass die schöne Schulzeit ein Ende hat, habe ich sogar richtig geflennt. Natürlich nur zu Hause, 
ich bin nicht der Typ, der vor anderen Menschen weint.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

O Captain, my Captain... Guter Film, Buch (obwohl nach dem Film geschrieben) war besser. Englisch LK, erste Kursarbeit, 15 Punkte. Ich hab es geliebt. Und ich fand es auch nicht platt, wie manche anderen hier. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich auch Gedichte mag. 

* "I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived."*


----------



## Seph018 (29. Juni 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, viele der Filme kenne ich noch nicht und werde ich mir bei Zeiten mal ansehen. Dead Poet's Society schauen wir übrigens auch in Englisch, wiedermal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Ich habe selber einen Kleinen Schwarzen Kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal hab ich einen auf der Straße liegen sehen, bin
nach Hause gerannt und hab meinen Kater auf mich 
zukommen sehen, aus glück hab ich geweint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte über jedes zu unrecht tote Lebewesen Weinen,
immer dran denken. Morgen könnte es Dir selber passieren.

Warum so viele weinen läst sich erklären dadurch:
Man sieht wie in HP7 Charaktere die ganze Zeit
darumläufen (beim Lesen denkent^^) hat sich so 
an se gewöhnt kennt se gut und dan auf einmal 
heist es GB ich bin tot. Das ust sehr schokierend
und wir sind Traurig manchmal weniger aber 
manchmal auch bis aufs innere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


Und ja ich bin Mänlich,
Weinen gehört zum Mensch sein. Ein Mensch der
keine Trauer spürt oder sonstiges ist für mich kein
Mensch....


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Und ja ich bin Mänlich,
> Weinen gehört zum Mensch sein. Ein Mensch der
> keine Trauer spürt oder sonstiges ist für mich kein
> Mensch....


Ähm...gibt es einfach D:

schneemaus: Glückspilz. Wir haben Filme wie Michael Collins geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Gedichte:
Mein absolutes Lieblingsgedicht hab ich, Oh Wunder, aus Dead Poet's Society


> Two Roads diverged in a yellow wood
> And sorry I could not travel both
> And be one traveler, long I stood
> And looked down one as far as I could
> ...


von Robert Frost

Einfach schön

Mir ist übrigens eingefallen: Beim Tod meiner Oma bin ich irgendwann in Tränen ausgebrochen...


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

möchte ich mich jetzt auch nochmal outen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLwNmowiqow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man muss aber die gesamte geschichte kennen, um es zu verstehen.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2010)

ein Wort....ein Wort was so viel bedeutet,dessen wir uns hier in unserem land heutzutage nicht wirklich bewusst sind.viele, viele Menschen starben für dieses eine Wort...
und sterben noch heute dafür in der welt...
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rjVxzVNKnFg 

und was sein Leben und vor allem sein Tod für andere damals bedeutete:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seRlUWUQ-74


----------



## TaroEld (30. Juni 2010)

Bei Scrubs, als Ben starb und man realisiert, dass er schon die ganze Folge lang tot ist. Geweint hab ich nicht, aber das war schon ergreifend.


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Juni 2010)

als ich den film ich bin sam gesehn hab hatte ich schon tränen gehabt...

es geht um einen geistig behinderten,den seine frau verlassen hat und das kind soll auch weg sehr ergreifender film


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage outest du dich als kein wahrer Mann.



Und wie so??? das Letze mal als ich geweint hab war ich 11..... O.o 

Männer dürfen auch weinen, aber nur wenn sie nerven zusammen Bruch haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (30. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kann in manchen Situation auch das typische Frauenklischee bestätigen. Manchmal kann ich mir die eine oder andere Träne einfach nicht verkneifen.
> Wenn ein Haustier oder ein geliebter Mensch stirbt, dann muss ich so gut wie immer weinen, aber das verkneife ich mir auch nicht. Danach geht es mir meistens besser. Als ich mein Abi geschafft hatte und mir bewusst wurde, dass die schöne Schulzeit ein Ende hat, habe ich sogar richtig geflennt. Natürlich nur zu Hause,
> ich bin nicht der Typ, der vor anderen Menschen weint.



ich hab nach der 4.Klasse geweint als meine ganzen Freunde auf die Realschule gegangen sind und ich alleine aufs Gymnasium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2010)

Was mich zum weinen bringt? Keine Ahnung...hab seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr geweint. Mal ne Träne bei nem traurigen Film (z.B. das Ende von Armageddon mit Bruce Willis) oder so, aber mehr eigentlich nie.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Bei Scrubs, als Ben starb und man realisiert, dass er schon die ganze Folge lang tot ist. Geweint hab ich nicht, aber das war schon ergreifend.



Oh ja, eine der traurigsten Folgen bei Scrubs. Aber geweint hab ich da auch nicht. Wohl aber bei der Folge, in der Laverne sich mit Cox streitet, dass alles einen Sinn hat, das 8-jährige Mädchen mit einer Stichwunde im Thorax eingeliefert wird und Tumore festgestellt werden. O-Ton Cox, als er das Mädchen sieht: "Nun... Wo ist nun Ihr Sinn?" Laverne ziemlich resignierend, das Mädchen fährt durch's CT, Laverne sieht Cox nur an... Da hatt ich Tränen in den Augen. Und als Laverne schließlich gestorben ist... Heieiei...




Mr.62 schrieb:


> als ich den film ich bin sam gesehn hab hatte ich schon tränen gehabt...
> 
> es geht um einen geistig behinderten,den seine frau verlassen hat und das kind soll auch weg sehr ergreifender film



Ich bin Sam ist ein großartiger Film. Ergriffen war ich vor allem, als die Kleine nachts immer wieder zu ihrem Vater kam, als sie bei den Pflegeeltern war.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Sam, ohja das hat mich mitgenommen.

Der Bollywoodstreifen "In guten wie in schweren Tagen", als Raul von seinem Vater verstoßen worden ist

Marley und Ich, das Ende...man hat diesen Hund doch irgendwie ins Herz geschlossen

Als ich eine Zeitungsartikel über Cacau gelesen habe kamen mir die Tränen

Genau das selbe bei Maradona

Ein GEO Artikel über einen autistischen Jungen der Plastiktiere sammelt

*schämt* One Piece, Whitebeards Opfer

Verschiedene Reportagen die ich spät nachts gesehen habe

Das Lied Eisblumen von Subway to Sally

New Police Story, als Chans Kumpanen ermordet wurden

In der Schule weil ich in Mathe (5. Klasse) eine 3- bekommen habe

GEO Artikel über einen Jungen der ein Gemälde haben wollte



Ich bin männlich und werde leicht mitgerissen ;D


OOC: omfg Watership Down ist unglaublich gruselig, vorallem wenn man jünger ist


----------



## Manoroth (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mikudzy6Ddo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das lied hier


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. Juli 2010)

Ich weine für einen mann ziemlich oft :< aber so ist das leben. vorallem seit dem tag an dem meine verlobte gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (werd niemals eine andere haben wollen)auch wen viele sagen das leben geht weiter..zuletzt hab ich gestern bei the green mile geweint


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ein Wort....ein Wort was so viel bedeutet,dessen wir uns hier in unserem land heutzutage nicht wirklich bewusst sind.viele, viele Menschen starben für dieses eine Wort...
> und sterben noch heute dafür in der welt...
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rjVxzVNKnFg
> 
> ...


Also ich möcht ja den Film und die Geschichte nicht schlecht machen, fand ich auch super. Aber wirklich traurig o_O? Und der Film ist ja auch seeeehr hollywoodlike... Wenn Du ein echt hartes Schicksal sehn willst, bei dem es um Freiheit ging, schau mal "Gandhi":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gandhi (Film)


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich möcht ja den Film und die Geschichte nicht schlecht machen, fand ich auch super. Aber wirklich traurig o_O? Und der Film ist ja auch seeeehr hollywoodlike...




jo,mit Ghandi geb ich dir ungesehen recht,aber meist sind die Dinge über die wir lachen und weinen halt auch sehr subjektiv.da mich der Film Braveheart sehr bewegt hat,udn mir bei der Freiheitsszene die Tränen in den Augen standen,hab ich ihn hier halt geposted
genauso zu Tränen gerührt haben mich Filme wie Schindlers Liste oder Das Leben ist schön.und dich halt Ghandi.da muss ich zu meiner schande gestehen das ich den noch nicht gesehen habe...


----------



## Desdinova (1. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem "traurig finden" ist schon eine sehr subjektive Sache. Man(n) hat eben keine Handhabe gegen Dinge, die im Unterbewusstsein einen Schalter umlegen. Da kann ein Film noch so auf Kommerz getrimmt sein. Schindler's Liste funktioniert bei mir z.B. überhaupt nicht. Der Film ist so auf traurig getrimmt, dass sich in mir alles sträubt sich auf den Film einzulassen.

Die drei Filme bei denen ich wirklich sehr bedrückt war, sind ...
... Heat (Das Ende am Flughafen.)
... Watership Down (Der ganze Film deprimiert mich heute noch.)
... Requiem for a dream (Als Marion mit dem schwarzen Dealer schläft um an Stoff zu kommen. Sowas zerreißt mich innerlich.)


----------



## Frigobert (1. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, mal überlegen - ach ja, so mancher Tread bei Buffed treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen (nicht unbedingt dieser hier!), da kann man schon mal am Geisteszustand der Menschheit zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich kein emotionaler Mensch, aber natürlich gab es in meinem nun doch schon einige Monde andauernden Leben ein paar Momente, wo meine Augen ihre Schleusen geöffnet haben, und das nicht zu knapp. Der erste dieser Momente war wohl zu der Zeit, als ich in einem Alter war, in dem sich jetzt die meisten anderen User hier befinden (lang, lang ist´s her). Da sind in kurzen Abständen einige meiner Idole gestorben - z.B. Bon Scott, ein paar Wochen, nachdem ich ihn das erste und einzige Mal live auf der Bühne erleben durfte oder John Lennon, der auch heute noch für mich einer der genialsten Musiker ever ist. Danach haben mich Sterbefälle prominenter Persönlichkeiten eigentlich nur noch wenig berührt. Aber dennoch gab es dann immer wieder Momente, in denen ich geheuelt habe wie ein Schloßhund. Zum einen war da der Unfalltod meiner Freundin, mit der ich 4 jahre zusammen war oder auch als meine Großeltern, zu denen ich eine enge Bindung hatte, so nach und nach plötzlich nicht mehr da waren. Zuletzt war es vor genau einem Jahr wieder so weit, als mein Vater direkt von einem Routinechek beim Arzt in die Klinik gefahren wurde und die Ärzte nicht sagen konnten, ob er aus dem Koma, in das er zwischenzeitlich gefallen war, jemals wieder aufwachen wird. War ein großer Schock für alle, weil es eben so plötzlich gekommen ist - anders, als wenn jemand schon eine jahrelange Krankengeschichte hat und man weiß, daß in absehbarer Zeit der Sensemann anklopfen wird. Ich habe so einigermaßen versucht meine Gefühle für mich zu behalten, um für meine Mutter und meine Schwester, die so richtig am Boden waren, eine Stütze zu sein - aber als ich dann nachts wieder zu Hause war bin ich dann so richtig eingebrochen. Ich habe zum Glück eine verständnisvolle Frau und 3 prima Kinder, die mich dann wieder aufgebaut haben und wofür ich ihnen sehr dankbar bin.

Ok, Text ist länger geworden als er eigentlich sollte, aber nun wißt ihr, daß auch ein altgedienter Hardrocker seine feuchten Momente haben kann

P.S.: Mein Vater ist nach 3 Wochen wieder aufgewacht und hat sich einigermaßen erholt, auch wenn er nie mehr der energiegeladene Mensch sein wird, der er mal war


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

ich gebs zu ich bin eine heulsuse ich heul bei jedem scheiß bevorzugt bei serien.

zum bleistift die szene in one piece in der die crew die flying lamb versenken muss das ist einfach sowas von traurig da musste ich einfach heulen
oder
wenn ich bestimmte musik höre (und rund herum die passende stimmung herrscht) das kann tränen bei mir auch begünstigen
oder
irgendwelche gefühlsausbrüche in animes wie wenn der held grad einen seiner freunde verloren hat (vom bösewicht getötet und dann einen ausraster kriegt das die fetzen fliegen) wobei das dann keine tränen der trauer sind sondern einfach ach ich hab keine ahnung ich bin halt n emo :> irgendwie XD

edit: dafür lassen mich beedrigungen zum beispiel total kalt oder irgendwelche schreckensnachrichten :/


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das lied hier



Ich liebe Yiruma. Gibt einige Lieder von ihm, die mir die Tränen in die Augen steigen lassen.

Persönliche Schicksale reißen einem natürlich immer den Boden unter den Füßen auf. Ich bin froh, dass meine Eltern noch leben (ich habe keine Großeltern, zumindest nicht auf einer persönlichen Ebene...) sowie meine Freunde. Allerdings ging es mir ziemlich nahe, als sich meine damalige Katze nach drei Tagen nicht nach Hause kommen plötzlich auf der Treppe zu unserem Garten laut miauend runtergeschleppt hat. Zum Tierarzt gefahren, da gelassen, abends auf dem Anrufbeantworter Nachricht vom Tierarzt gehabt, dass wir unbedingt zurückrufen sollten. Wir angerufen, Katze hatte ein Hämatom durch einen Tritt oder weil sie angefahren wurde, dadurch nur noch 10% Lungenvolumen und je einen Luftgewehrschuss im Bauch und im Rücken. Mir tat das in der Seele weh, wie jemand einem unschuldigen Tier sowas antun kann. Und dass sie sich noch nach Hause geschleppt hat, rührt mich teilweise heute noch zu Tränen.

Nach meiner ersten erfolglosen Reanimation hab ich auch geweint. Da ich ja keine Namen nenne, kurz die Geschichte: 59-jährige Frau, angeblich trockene Alkoholikerin, unter dem Kopfkissen eine halbleere Flasche Chantre. Der Notarzt wusste nicht, dass das meine erste Reanimation ist und hat mich voll mit einbezogen, ich kam mir die ganze Zeit vor wie in einem Film, fast unbeteiligt, aber doch mitspielend. Kann man nicht wirklich beschreiben, das Gefühl. Schließlich hab ich dann einen Kollegen mit der Herz-Druck-Massage abgelöst, Blick aufs EKG und den Notarzt, der dann schlussendlich abwinkte und meinte, ich solle doch aufhören. Er hat sich hinterher auch bei mir entschuldigt, weil ich mir unbewusst (natürlich wusste ich, dass ich nichts falsch gemacht habe) Vorwürfe gemacht habe. Hatte ich den richtigen Druckpunkt, hab ich im richtigen Tempo gedrückt, hab ich zu tief oder nicht tief genug gedrückt? Das sind eben Dinge, die einem nach der ersten Reanimation durch den Kopf gehen, vor allem, wenn man als letzter die Herzdruckmassage durchführt. Ich werde auch das Geräusch nie vergessen, als der Arzt den intraossären Zugang gelegt hat, nachdem er keinen intravenösen auf die Reihe gekriegt hat. Wir haben dann das Auto aufgeräumt, ich hab eine geraucht, kurze Nachbesprechung mit den Kollegen - alles erfahrenere Leute. Ich hab mich zusammengerissen, kam auf die Wache (wir haben den Einsatz 10 Minuten vor Feierabend bekommen), Kollege sich direkt umgezogen, ich noch in den Aufenthaltsraum - ich hab mich selbst noch nicht in der Lage gefühlt, nach Hause zu fahren. Ein sehr lieber Kollege, mit dem ich mich gut verstehe, hat sich dann noch zwei Stunden Zeit genommen (hatte ebenfalls Feierabend) und sich um mich gekümmert. Ich muss zugeben, ich hab Rotz und Wasser geheult - und es hat mir nie jemand übel genommen. Sehr froh bin ich auch, dass ich noch nie eine Kinderreanimation mitmachen musste, oder einen Fall von SIDS. Ich glaube, da könnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten bis auf der Wache.

Ich will weiß Gott nicht sagen, dass ich durch meinen Job vielleicht abgestumpft bin, aber ich bin mittlerweile in der Lage zu rationalisieren. Als ein präfinaler Patient, der kurz zuvor noch mit mir geredet hatte, plötzlich reanimationspflichtig wurde und der Arzt nach fünf Minuten und Rumtelefoniererei mit der Station, auf der er lag, sagte, die Reanimation sollte abgebrochen werden, empfand ich das fast schon als Erleichterung für den Patienten. Denn ich gehe stark davon aus, dass er nur noch Schmerzen hatte und durch die Patientenverfügung (von der uns netterweise niemand auf der Station etwas gesagt hatte) wenigstens noch entscheiden durfte, dass er keine Reanimationsmaßnahmen möchte. Da wir nicht wussten, dass der Patient präfinal war, war das zwar ein Schock, aber nach einer Zigarette und Reden mit meinem Kollegen ging es relativ schnell wieder. Außerdem kann man mitten in der Schicht nicht einfach sagen "Ich mach heut nix mehr."

Wo ich auch fast angefangen hätte zu weinen... Eine ältere Dame mit Verdacht auf leichten Schlaganfall lag in unserem Auto, ich saß bei ihr, den Arm wie immer auf der Lehne von der Trage abgestützt. Wie es eben so ist, man unterhält sich mit den Patienten, versucht sie ein wenig abzulenken... Plötzlich nimmt sie meine Hand, lächelt leicht, Tränen in den Augen, und sagt mir "Wissen Sie... Es tut so gut, wenn jemand Nettes bei einem ist, der mit einem redet, wenn man in einer solchen Situation steckt... Vielen Dank."
Und in solchen Momenten weiß ich, wieso ich meinen Job mache.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2010)

Gibt eigentlich nur 2 Sachen die mich zum heulen bringen.. zum einen wenn ich mal wieder nen Nervenzusammenbruch bekomme O_o oder wenn einer Katze was passiert.
Ich hatte seit meiner Geburt immer Katzen um mich und war deshalb eh immer der Katzentyp (Hunde sind dumm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Richtig schlimm war es, als der Dicke nen Leberschaden bekommen hat (22 Jahre)..der wurde dann immer schwächer und irgendwann ist er von einem Schrank gefallen und das vor meinen Augen.
Der hat sich dabei das Genick gebrochen und ist in meinen Armen gestorben -> kommt mir jetzt gerade wieder ne Träne >.>
Seine Schwester wurde auch immer schwächer als der Dicke nicht mehr da war und wurde 3 Monate später eingeschläftert.
Das waren die tollsten Katzen die es je gab und geben wird :> 
Die Vorstellung das meine Kleine auch irgendwann nicht mehr da ist, ist auch nen scheiss Gedanke..aber bis dahin vergehen noch einige Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das einzige, wo ich wirklich mal extrem geheult habe.

Als mein Opa verstorben ist, habe ich nicht geheult, weil ich mich um die Frauen der Familie kümmern und aufbauen wollte.

Wie man bei Serien/Filmen/Büchern oder sonstwas weinen kann, ist mir absolut unbegreiflich.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie man bei Serien/Filmen/Büchern oder sonstwas weinen kann, ist mir absolut unbegreiflich.



aaaaalso wenn man mal ne zeitlang ne serie geschaut hat (so wie ich die 300 und nochirgendwas folgen von one piece am stück) dann kann man sich in gewisser weise mit den helden der serie identifizieren (gestzt dem fall du bist offen dafür und lässt dich auch wirklcih darauf ein) dann tut dir der verlust eines solchen helden schon in gewissern weise weh (die heulerei is bei mir halt so weil ich eher n emotionaler mensch bin wie gesagt emooooo!!! :>

btw: manowar kommste dieses jahr nach wacken wenn ja guck mal in den wackenthread im musikforum!


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber blödsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuestes Beispiel: Ich war mit meinem Cousin unterwegs und habe ihn gefragt, wie er Inglorious Bastards fand. Er konnte ihn sich nicht anschauen, weil unser Großvater im 2WW in russischer Gefangenschaft war und nicht gerade die tollste Zeit da hatte. 
Desweiteren war sein Vater nen Arschloch, weswegen er die Vaterperson in unserem Opa gefunden hat.
Also kann er schonmal viele gute Filme nicht schauen.
Was ist mit filmen, wo Frauen vergewaltigt werden? Wo Leute umgebracht werden? etc

Wenn man sich wirklich so weit damit identifizert, macht man sich doch nur kaputt O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

ich bau in einem grad mal 1,5 stündigen film aber keine "beziehung" (mir fällt nix besseres ein) zu einer person auf wie soll das gehn ich red hier von x stunden seriengenuss sei es scrubs oder sonst was und nicht mal eben kurz den film sehen vor allem wüsst ich nicht 1ne szene in ingolrious bastards die auch nur im ansatz traurig wäre


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Juli 2010)

> edit: dafür lassen mich beedrigungen zum beispiel total kalt oder irgendwelche schreckensnachrichten :/


Also um das mal zusammenzufassen: Wenn in einem Anime ein Schiff sinkt, flennst du wie ein Baby - wenn aber hingegen ein Angehöriger oder irgendwo zig Menschen sterben, bleibste stahlhart.
Herrlich!

OT: Ich weine niemals.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie man bei Serien/Filmen/Büchern oder sonstwas weinen kann, ist mir absolut unbegreiflich.




wie schon geschrieben ist Schmerz,Leid,Liebe, also Gefühle überhaupt, asbolut subjektiv...da hat wirklich jeder (zum Glück) ein anderes empfinden...was mir viel mehr zu denken gibt ist das du bei dem Tod deiner Katze geweint hast,aber nicht beim Tod deines Grossvaters.klar war dir die Katze wohl etwas näher gewesen,aber letztendlich ist dein Opa doch auch ein direktes Familienmitglied...siehst du,das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.hängt aber wohl damit zusammen das ich nie ein Haustier hatte...udn dann kommt noch dazu das der eine emotional gefestigter ist und der nächste hat am Wasser gebaut....


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

dann müsst ich ja n hausboot haben -.-


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was mir viel mehr zu denken gibt ist das du bei dem Tod deiner Katze geweint hast,aber nicht beim Tod deines Grossvaters.klar war dir die Katze wohl etwas näher gewesen,aber letztendlich ist dein Opa doch auch ein direktes Familienmitglied...siehst du,das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.hängt aber wohl damit zusammen das ich nie ein Haustier hatte...udn dann kommt noch dazu das der eine emotional gefestigter ist und der nächste hat am Wasser gebaut....



Ich war 9 Jahre alt, als sie in meinen Armen gestorben ist

Mein Opa hat viel erreicht, hatte ein sehr stressiges wie auch schönes Leben. Ich wusste das er sterben wird (Krebs) und ich wusste, das der Tot nicht schlimm für ihn ist, weils nen sehr christlicher Mensch war.
Ich habs ihm quasi "gegönnt", das er gehen darf. Natürlich war ich unglaublich traurig, aber ich wollte halt einfach stark sein.
Aber wenn man immer nur stark sein will, dann kommts zu dem 2. Punkt warum ich Tränen vergieße -> irgendwann ist einfach so viel angestaut, das es in nem Nervenzusammenbruch endet.


----------



## Fipsin (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn ein Nahes Familienmitglied an einer Krankheit leidet,
wo man weiß das er früher oder Später sterben wird kann 
man nach dem tot auch glücklich sein für den Verwandten 
aber trodzem musste ich nach dem tot meiner Oma (nach 
15Jahren Krebs ) stark weinen weil ich wusste ich werd 
diesen Menschen nie wieder sehen. Das gleiche bei meinem
Onkel, er wurde Krank, konnte nach und nach kaum ein 
richtiges Leben führen (Konnte nur noch am PC sitzen) und 
 ist dann schlieslich auf Weihnachten gestorben, für ihn 
selber vieleicht das beste Geschenk das er je bekommen hat.


----------



## Damokles (1. Juli 2010)

Bei "My girl" ist immer Dammbruch!
Oder, wenn Hagrid im 1. Teil das Fotoalbum an Harry übergibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Juli 2010)

Die Intelligenz einiger meiner Mitschüler....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Die Intelligenz einiger meiner Mitschüler....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenne ich. Oder wenn ich RTL sehe. Egal was läuft, man kann echt heulen, dass so etwas gesendet werden darf...


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Kenne ich. Oder wenn ich RTL sehe. Egal was läuft, man kann echt heulen, dass so etwas gesendet werden darf...



glaub mal, die machen damit gut geld.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> irgendwann ist einfach so viel angestaut, das es in nem Nervenzusammenbruch endet.




das war echt ernst gemeint?du hast ab und an einen Nervenzusammenbruch?das ist ja heftig...also da würde ich das ja eher noch mit ausdauersport,der urschreitherapie oder sowas mit yoga oder so versuchen, bevor es mich von innen auffrisst.aber hast wahrscheinlich schon die besten ratschläge gehört...


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

Ich musste einmal fast weinen am ende vom Death Note wo 



Spoiler



Light Stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





€: Und bei soeinem Film, den ich irgendwann mal spät abends totmüde auf Pro7 gesehen habe... ich wünschte ich könnt mich an den Namen des Films erinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€²: Vllt. sollte ich einen Thread zu dem Film auf machen :/


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das war echt ernst gemeint?du hast ab und an einen Nervenzusammenbruch?das ist ja heftig...also da würde ich das ja eher noch mit ausdauersport,der urschreitherapie oder sowas mit yoga oder so versuchen, bevor es mich von innen auffrisst.aber hast wahrscheinlich schon die besten ratschläge gehört...





Wenn du ein wirklich extrem starkes Berdüfnis zu weinen verspürst und es unterdrückst, kannd as schon passieren


----------



## Thoraros (1. Juli 2010)

Earthlings - traurig aber leider wahr: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6361872964130308142#


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Earthlings - traurig aber leider wahr:
> 
> http://video.google....72964130308142#



Bei sowas heule ich auch los.
Auslöser ist allerdings meist die Musik in Verbindung mit den Szenen.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wenn du ein wirklich extrem starkes Berdüfnis zu weinen verspürst und es unterdrückst, kannd as schon passieren



Kenn das auch. Ich hatte mal aus Wut nen Nervenzusammenbruch. Danach ging's mir aber gut. Und seitdem merk ich rechtzeitig, wenn's langsam nicht mehr geht, setz mich in mein Auto, fahr n paar Kilometer mit Aggromusik und lautem Mitschreien, wenn ich merke, es funktioniert nicht, lauf ich in den Wald wie blöd, such mir ne ruhige Stelle, schreie wie am Spieß, lass mich auf die Knie fallen, schreie weiter wie am Spieß, und nach so 10 Minuten und beginnenden Halsschmerzen geht's mir wieder gut.

-> Urschreitherapie, das Beste, was es gibt, zumindest meine Meinung. Yoga geht gar nicht, das hab ich versucht, da krieg ich nur die Krise, wenn ich irgendwas nicht hinkriege, aber entspannen tu ich mich dabei nicht, eher verkrampfen. Und Ausdauersport ist zwar ganz gut zum auspowern, aber das hält nicht lange bei mir an. Aber sich die Seele aus dem Leib schreien hilft immer.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kenn das auch. Ich hatte mal aus Wut nen Nervenzusammenbruch. Danach ging's mir aber gut. Und seitdem merk ich rechtzeitig, wenn's langsam nicht mehr geht, setz mich in mein Auto, fahr n paar Kilometer mit Aggromusik und lautem Mitschreien, wenn ich merke, es funktioniert nicht, lauf ich in den Wald wie blöd, such mir ne ruhige Stelle, schreie wie am Spieß, lass mich auf die Knie fallen, schreie weiter wie am Spieß, und nach so 10 Minuten und beginnenden Halsschmerzen geht's mir wieder gut.
> 
> -> Urschreitherapie, das Beste, was es gibt, zumindest meine Meinung. Yoga geht gar nicht, das hab ich versucht, da krieg ich nur die Krise, wenn ich irgendwas nicht hinkriege, aber entspannen tu ich mich dabei nicht, eher verkrampfen. Und Ausdauersport ist zwar ganz gut zum auspowern, aber das hält nicht lange bei mir an. Aber sich die Seele aus dem Leib schreien hilft immer.





Ganz ehrlich? Mit Yoga kann ich entspannen, einen harten Arbeitstag ausklingen lassen, aber Wut und Trauer rauslassen? Niemals.



Wie gesagt, Weinen anstauen lassen ist nicth gut, sowohl physisch als auf mental. Ich hab mir schon meine Knöchel wund geschlagen an einem Bettpfosten, ist zwar ein paar Jährchen her, aber immerhin.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was mich zum heulen bringt, ist Lord of the Weed .... ich lache vor heulen ...



Ich muss auch immer Lachen, wenn ich heule. Voll komisch ...


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Juli 2010)

ich hab geweint als Bambi´s Mutter gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mir kommen da heute immer noch die Tränen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> ich hab geweint als Bambi´s Mutter gestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin ich die einzige person auf erden die niemals bambi geguckt hat? ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Juli 2010)

Nein bist du nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Juli 2010)

tz kulturbanausen ^^ 

cleef von blackmoore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie klein die welt ist


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

ich habe glaube ich so ziemlich jeden disneyfilm gesehen den es gibt (ist bambi von disney? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber bambi nich ein einziges mal ^^

@ trolligerand

und ich behaupte einfach mal du bist trolligerand von blackmoore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> ich habe glaube ich so ziemlich jeden disneyfilm gesehen den es gibt (ist bambi von disney?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na gut ich gebe zu ich Bambi damals nur auf kassette gehört, trotzdem hab ich geweint ^^

und

NEIN NIEMALS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

